# Where to buy Osmunda fiber



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Can anybody tell me where to buy Osmunda fiber online?

Also, feel free to let me know 

a) if there are good substitutes (looking for something to add texture to backgrounds, have considered tree fern fiber but don't know how similar it is in terms of texture)

b) if using Osmunda fiber is tantamount to killing baby seals environmentally

Thanks!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

http://www.orchidmix.com

He used to have it, anyway. Don't see it listed now, but it never hurts to ask.

b) Yes. It is equivalent to clubbing baby seals... Actually osmunda isn't so bad and can be harvested sustainably, I think. Tree fern is another story, they supposedly have plantations but they are very slow growing plants so I don't really trust it.

a) You could use coconut fiber (coir or 'gorilla hair') or coconut chunks pulled into their component fibers. That is the equivalent of petting baby seals and feeding them a fish.


----------



## deerfern (Sep 8, 2020)

littlefrog said:


> Orchid Growing Supplies - Plants for Sale Columbia Station Ohio | Roberts Flower Supply
> 
> He used to have it, anyway. Don't see it listed now, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I am learning so much here.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

https://acadiansupply.com/products/tree-fern/

Might fit your interest in alternatives.


----------



## Fernwood (Nov 7, 2020)

littlefrog said:


> Orchid Growing Supplies - Plants for Sale Columbia Station Ohio | Roberts Flower Supply
> 
> He used to have it, anyway. Don't see it listed now, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> ...


Hi All, I am the owner off Fernwood Products from New Zealand , just like to let every one know that we are under very strict harvesting regulations here in NZ by the Forest Act /Government. I can assure you FERNWOOD is fully sustainable and renewable. On the other hand its places like Indonesia and South America that you really need to look into . No Government control on Tree fern harvesting at all and lots off elegal imports . Here in New Zealand we do things how it should be done . If any one want to know more about our Government sustainable regulations , more than happy to help with questions  Alan Ford


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Fernwood said:


> Hi All, I am the owner off Fernwood Products from New Zealand , just like to let every one know that we are under very strict harvesting regulations here in NZ by the Forest Act /Government. I can assure you FERNWOOD is fully sustainable and renewable. On the other hand its places like Indonesia and South America that you really need to look into . No Government control on Tree fern harvesting at all and lots off elegal imports . Here in New Zealand we do things how it should be done . If any one want to know more about our Government sustainable regulations , more than happy to help with questions  Alan Ford


Hi Alan,

Thanks for the post - I use your products and have found them great.

Could you elaborate on the harvesting techniques used to acquire this product in a sustainable manner? I think many of us would be curious to know what makes it sustainable.


----------



## Fernwood (Nov 7, 2020)

Chris S said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Thanks for the post - I use your products and have found them great.
> 
> Could you elaborate on the harvesting techniques used to acquire this product in a sustainable manner? I think many of us would be curious to know what makes it sustainable.


Hi Chris, 
I am more than happy to talk about how Fernwood's products are fully sustainable.

Here in New Zealand when our country was colonised by the Europeans some 200 years ago a lot off NZ native forest was cut and burned to establish farming land and that's when the landscape changed forever.

Now days 90% of native virgin forest in NZ has either been put into private reserve or is under the Government Department of Conservation (DOC) who insure all these public lands that are protected for future generations is looked after and protected.

So Fernwood is only aloud to harvest from privately owned land which is mostly regenerated second growth from the virgin forest being cut down some 150 years ago and these areas on (private land) hold vast numbers of tree ferns which are open to selective harvest.

Before any harvesting can commence there is a process that has to be followed and it goes like this.

1) We have to enter into a private agreement with the land owner .
2) Once we have that agreement we then have to complete an application to (The Ministry of Primary Industries-MPI) indigenous Forest Unit who over see all native timber harvesting in NZ.
3) The MPI application for a harvesting permit involves a number of steps and one of them is plotting through out the areas that hold tree ferns to establish information on average tree fern sizes and total volume. We copy the same system a forester would use to work out volumes of timer in any one block.
4) Once all data is gathered we file the application and then MPI will come out and visit the proposed harvest areas and insure that all information is correct .
5) If MPI are not happy with the pre harvest information then they audit our marked plot areas to double check our information is correct. 

Only then is a Harvesting permit issued.

Harvesting Permit:

This permit out lays the harvest rules based on the volumes established.

1) Only Tree Ferns with a diameter over 35cm BDH can be harvested and all tree fern under 35cm BDH can not be cut and must be left. This on average over many blocks in the past works out to between 20% of tree ferns are cut and removed and balance 80% are left to carry on growing for future harvest when that time may come round.
So in reality we are thinning out the older tree ferns and leaving the bulk of the younger tree ferns intact.

Once a block of private landholding has been selectively harvested and harvest is completed MPI close that area for 10 years before any future permit may be considered depending on tree fern growth.

Also before any harvesting starts Fernwood at its own cost must apply for a Local Government 
consents under the (resource management Act) This insures all water ways are protected along with areas that may have any endangered plant or bird or animal life in areas which would become a no go zone.

So this is where Fernwood ticks all the boxes by using a helicopter to selective harvest tree ferns , this means no roads to get to tree ferns , no bulldozer smashing down the native trees and cutting up the land , we arrive to an area , walk in by foot and select the over 35cm diameter tree ferns , cut to size, then the helicopter flies over and lifts the trunk to the truck waiting on the roadside , our foot print is very light .

And finely our shipments are checked by MPI (intention to export) application for every export consignment is double checked at the port to make sure the product can be traced back to any one manufacturing plant and then by permit back to the private land where the tree fern products originated from .

So now you can begin to understand that if you want to use a 100% natural product that is fully sustainable then there is a cost that comes with it and its called compliance  

I hope this helps a little with an insight into the way us Kiwis look after our environment as best we can 

If only other countries would follow in our foot step like South America and Indonesia where sustainability falls on deaf ears.

Our importer in the USA is Acadian Supply Inc and is proud to be offering out sustainable Tree fern products from New Zealand down under . Merry Christmas to you all from Fernwood .


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the lengthy reply, and this is great information. It makes me feel much better about using your product in the future! It also explains why it is so expensive.....!


----------



## Fernwood (Nov 7, 2020)

Chris S said:


> Thanks for the lengthy reply, and this is great information. It makes me feel much better about using your product in the future! It also explains why it is so expensive.....!


Yes , your welcome Chris. There is an old saying , you pay for what you get , illegal comes cheap ,but when you do the write thing it cost more to live up to what people are asking for , a sustainable product that they can feel good about using and trust that it is not trashing our planet . Lets hope people get on board with Fernwood , it cost more but hay , you cant have it both ways  Keep safe from FERNWOOD New Zealand.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

FWIW, New Zealand recently granted its rivers personhood with all its attendant rights. It is one of the few countries that really takes environmental stewardship seriously.


----------



## Fernwood (Nov 7, 2020)

fredk said:


> FWIW, New Zealand recently granted its rivers personhood with all its attendant rights. It is one of the few countries that really takes environmental stewardship seriously.


Yes, so true.


----------



## Fernwood (Nov 7, 2020)

Fernwood said:


> Yes, so true.


That's why we have to helicopter all logs out as we are not allowed to put new roads in that will cause soil/silt runoff into our pristine streams and rivers


----------

